# 2015 Acting Up



## I RocDuP I (Dec 5, 2011)

Ok so Im having a few problems that I haven't had before. First off its a brand new truck that I had ordered. 2015 F250 Lariat 6.2 with plow prep package. Had an 8' Hiniker that was on my Chevy but transferred it over to the new truck. Yesterday was the first time I was able to take the truck out and plow some dust. Drove about 15 minutes to my first lot made a few passes then noticed when I was coming up on the plow my dashboard lights and radio would shut off. The gauges were still working just the lights were off, and the radio screen was still on because the reverse camera was working. About a few seconds later everything would click back on. This would only happen when I was coming all the way up on the blade. Plowed for about 4 hours and by the end of the storm I was trying to get it to happen but couldn't duplicate the problem. Only thing that I could make happen was draw enough of an electrical load that I would hear some click or like reset behind the dashboard, not the plow solenoid and that when I drove forward and got up to 12mph or so the doors would lock. The doors would lock every time I heard that noise behind the dashboard. Called my plow installer he blames it on a ford problem and I know ford is going to say its something with the plow because it only happens when plowing. 

Anyone have anything similar happen? I did notice that the plow power wire on the battery is directly ontop of the wire feeding the fuse box. Bigger battery, second battery, wiring issue?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes that is one reason why I got rid of my truck 
Ford blamed plow installer but it is a 6.2 thing several people have this issue by me and different people installed the plows all western but 3 different installers 
Second batt won't help and a tray is $500 you need a bigger alt and I only found them for $700+ 
Good luck 
Btw what I did was let ford have truck over night start truck cold then right away move plow and they saw the drop in Amps 
My truck also ruined my tires in 20,000 miles with 5 rotations and alignments all in range 
And my breaks would squeak every time i used them ford didn't have a solution except to say putting a 400 pound Atv in bed was too much and it caused the front tires to be choppy and ruin them I never towed anything with it 
Ford knows there is an issue but can't fix


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Do a search here. All my last 4 personal trucks (11,12,13,14) have done this. Bussell Forest had a thread going last month. It's no big deal on my end and I have a diesel with twin batteries and dual alternators. It has something to do with the BCM as I suspect.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

Fisher XV2 on my 2012 6.2. Plow prep gives you a 200amp alternator. Never seen this issue.

Earlier this week I was jumping the wifes car, and melted my 6g cables. They were dead shorting on the truck side for close to a minute before I saw what was going on. Dash lights were still bright, heater was still blowing, nothing said "Hey, you have a 100+ amp short turning your truck into a welder."


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Don't matter.Ford/Chevy/ Dodge,What is happening the are putting smaller batteries in the tuck and just can;t handle the extra stain on it. Most of the time after the tuck warms up and fluid gets hot things will calm down. Just pick up the biggest battery that will fit.
__________________


----------



## hellion (Aug 8, 2011)

grandview;1924624 said:


> Don't matter.Ford/Chevy/ Dodge,What is happening the are putting smaller batteries in the tuck and just can;t handle the extra stain on it. Most of the time after the tuck warms up and fluid gets hot things will calm down. Just pick up the biggest battery that will fit.
> __________________


Have 2014 Ram 3500 srw 6.4 hemi with factory dual alternators with Boss 9.2 and not having any problems. Unknown battery amp size. I would like to think Ford would remedy the problem with the plow prep package that was specd out.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

1olddogtwo;1924119 said:


> Do a search here. All my last 4 personal trucks (11,12,13,14) have done this. Bussell Forest had a thread going last month. It's no big deal on my end and I have a diesel with twin batteries and dual alternators. It has something to do with the BCM as I suspect.


Bingo. Ford is working on a fix. Probably a reflash.
BCM reads the draw on the system as an issue and temporarily shuts down non essential systems. It does no damage. Fisher tech support told me this, and the dealer confirmed.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

grandview;1924624 said:


> Don't matter.Ford/Chevy/ Dodge,What is happening the are putting smaller batteries in the tuck and just can;t handle the extra stain on it. Most of the time after the tuck warms up and fluid gets hot things will calm down. Just pick up the biggest battery that will fit.
> __________________


Not the battery. See my post above.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

My 06 5.4L did this 2 or 3 times over the summer. No plow on (obviously) no trailer hooked up. I was sitting at a light and all dash lights and radio went out, all gauges still worked then about 15 seconds they came back on. I have a new battery and newer alt and checked everything and bat. and alt were doing what they should. A couple buddies of mine are Ford Foremen at the same dealer and they both said sounds like a ground issue. Please let us know if and when you find something.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

John with DD post something about this last week or so. The problem has been around since the 2011 year, must be a big reflash to write.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Just wanted to add, when mine did this, again all dash and radio lights went out but the brake light came on.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

My 2012 does it at times. Dash lights dim and it will turn my heated seat off. Sometimes it will happen 2-3x in an hour and other times it won't do it at all while plowing.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Say my 2015 Chassis with my MVP I never seen a issue So far I have the plow prep and Big Alt 
I like to add another battery haven't got around to put it in Since it has a Hoist under the flat bed extra battery would help it


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Antlerart06;1935135 said:


> Say my 2015 Chassis with my MVP I never seen a issue So far I have the plow prep and Big Alt


I can't edit my post anymore due to time. I forgot to say my 2012 has dual alternators and two batteries. I find it hard to believe that with all that producing/storing power the plow still manages to create such a draw it overloads the truck but I've seen weirder things happen.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Douglas Dynamics released a bulletin on this issue last Thursday. It actually has to do with the high current produced by the big alternators on these trucks when the plow is drawing hard on the system. Some systems, such as the radio, dash, etc, are very sensitive to this high current, and it causes them to reset. Their temporary solution is to run many accessories to "absorb" some of the excess charging current. We have experienced this issue with a number of new Chevy 2500s, and it was remedied by adding a second battery. However, after receiving DD's bulletin last week, I feel that the second battery is acting as a sink for some of the excess charging current, which solves the issue, rather than helping by means of extra amperage, which would typically be the case when adding a second battery.

I posted a PDF of the bulletin on the second page of this thread:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=159983


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Here is the bulletin:


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Thats interesting. I ran into a simalar problem with our superduty last winter, but it turned out the alt wasn't producing enough. Replaced the alt and it has been good since. Man, vehicles were so much easier to diagnose back in the day... All this computerized stuff is for the birds...


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Plowtoy;1935249 said:


> Thats interesting. I ran into a simalar problem with our superduty last winter, but it turned out the alt wasn't producing enough. Replaced the alt and it has been good since. Man, vehicles were so much easier to diagnose back in the day... All this computerized stuff is for the birds...


A failing alternator would definitely produce similar symptoms, as the charging output falters. Not sure if you're referring to the super duty in your signature, but this issue, and the related service bulletin, are relevant only to very late model trucks.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mark13;1935139 said:


> I can't edit my post anymore due to time. I forgot to say my 2012 has dual alternators and two batteries. I find it hard to believe that with all that producing/storing power the plow still manages to create such a draw it overloads the truck but I've seen weirder things happen.


Dual Alternators what for 
I can see running dual batteries

Maybe you need to look at your plow and test it maybe it has some problems

I never needed Dual Alternators


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

cubicinches;1935155 said:


> Douglas Dynamics released a bulletin on this issue last Thursday. It actually has to do with the high current produced by the big alternators on these trucks when the plow is drawing hard on the system. Some systems, such as the radio, dash, etc, are very sensitive to this high current, and it causes them to reset. Their temporary solution is to run many accessories to "absorb" some of the excess charging current. We have experienced this issue with a number of new Chevy 2500s, and it was remedied by adding a second battery. However, after receiving DD's bulletin last week, I feel that the second battery is acting as a sink for some of the excess charging current, which solves the issue, rather than helping by means of extra amperage, which would typically be the case when adding a second battery.
> 
> I posted a PDF of the bulletin on the second page of this thread:
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=159983


After reading that I can see why I havent seen a problem I plow with window down and heat running full all the time and lights on bright since I have them adjusted lower then they should be
I will check next time out and try not run much to see if I get it to act up. If it does then DD would be right


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Antlerart06;1935782 said:


> Dual Alternators what for
> I can see running dual batteries
> 
> Maybe you need to look at your plow and test it maybe it has some problems
> ...


Here is my breakdown, remember all diesels have two batt"s

2011 diesel plow prep single Alt lariat package WO
2012 diesel plow prep single Alt XLT premium package MVP+
2013 diesel plow prep dual Alt's XLT premium package Red MVP3
2014 diesel plow prep dual Alt"s lariat package SS MVP3.

All these trucks have had plenty of extra goodies and far as power consumption and all brand new plows.

They all did, some worst then other. I've had 10/11 super dutys since 99, never had other problems like this. It really doesn't bug me much.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Antlerart06;1935782 said:


> Dual Alternators what for
> I can see running dual batteries
> 
> Maybe you need to look at your plow and test it maybe it has some problems
> ...


I didn't order the truck but I know who did. He spec'd it out for plowing so I'm sure he got every plow prep, electrical upgrade, etc package available.

With dual alternators making somewhere around 350 amps at max output I can't run enough electrical stuff at once to even strain them.

My plow is fine, it's practically new and works on my Chevy without any problems.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1935794 said:


> Here is my breakdown, remember all diesels have two batt"s
> 
> 2011 diesel plow prep single Alt lariat package WO
> 2012 diesel plow prep single Alt XLT premium package MVP+
> ...


Well you running is a plow only plus your truck goodies 
Maybe its a Diesel thing ?

The farm truck this morning Has 12v bale bed started it up back to the hay pile lifted 2 bales 1800lbs each give or take and it pulls some amps. The truck has 200 amp alternator and dual batteries Lights dim little but nothing shuts off Its XLT and its loaded its 6.2 gas to
Haven't check it with the plow on but I say the bale bed draws more then the plow ever will at one time.

I know I will watch both truck close after reading that PDF


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Antlerart06;1935833 said:


> Well you running is a plow only plus your truck goodies
> Maybe its a Diesel thing ?
> 
> The farm truck this morning Has 12v bale bed started it up back to the hay pile lifted 2 bales 1800lbs each give or take and it pulls some amps. The truck has 200 amp alternator and dual batteries Lights dim little but nothing shuts off Its XLT and its loaded its 6.2 gas to
> ...


I'd be interested to try one of those bale beds on my truck. If I start my truck and immediately move the plow around a bunch the lights will dim some. If I do it again 30 seconds later nothing dims. Even after plowing for 5+ hours the lights don't dim, the blower motor doesn't slow down, nothing. I'd be curious to see how it handles the draw of a bed like yours. Especially if I had a switch for high idle then used the bed.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mark13;1935855 said:


> I'd be interested to try one of those bale beds on my truck. If I start my truck and immediately move the plow around a bunch the lights will dim some. If I do it again 30 seconds later nothing dims. Even after plowing for 5+ hours the lights don't dim, the blower motor doesn't slow down, nothing. I'd be curious to see how it handles the draw of a bed like yours. Especially if I had a switch for high idle then used the bed.


Well only dim on first time picking them up on cold start But once I drop them to roll feed first bunch Then went pick up 2 more bales didn't notice any dim

10,500 installed 
Cannonball bed I like it .Has a dump feature no other balebed companies offer 
Really nice hooking up to trailers really fast


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Antlerart06;1935869 said:


> Well only dim on first time picking them up on cold start But once I drop them to roll feed first bunch Then went pick up 2 more bales didn't notice any dim
> 
> 10,500 installed
> Cannonball bed I like it .Has a dump feature no other balebed companies offer
> Really nice hooking up to trailers really fast


I've got a perfectly good hillsboro aluminum flatbed now. If something happens to it (damage) then I'd consider replacing it with something like you have but for not this bed will treat me just fine. I don't have much use for the bale bed anyway, we deal mostly with big square bales and have plenty of skid loaders around and a few wheel loaders for when we do need to move them.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mark13;1935962 said:


> I've got a perfectly good hillsboro aluminum flatbed now. If something happens to it (damage) then I'd consider replacing it with something like you have but for not this bed will treat me just fine. I don't have much use for the bale bed anyway, we deal mostly with big square bales and have plenty of skid loaders around and a few wheel loaders for when we do need to move them.


Neighbor uses big squares and pulls a grinder and He used his bale bed haul 2 and he can load the grinder.
Doing this way he only make one stop at the hay stack . He will load one in the hopper and 2 on the truck.

My XL 2015 business truck I put a Hoist steel flatbed and on a rough road its just little bumpy ride empty. Farm truck don't even notice the bumps. Bed is heavier.

How is the ride with that Aluminum bed?

I thought about going that way with my Business truck but few guys told me there trucks are on light side in rear gives them really bumpy ride empty.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

It rides rough with the aluminum bed. However I think a 1 ton dually would ride better but still not be great. 

The lighter weight can be nice though for payload. I can put over 7500lbs on my rear axle and still be legal, of course some of that weight will transfer to the front so I can probably put something more like 9,000lbs on my bed and still be legal on axle weights and on my tires. 

I have a 100gallon L tank with a tool chest mounted to it on my flatbed, when the tank is full and my truck tank is full the ride improves (marginally) but it's still far from a Cadillac.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

As a Blizzard dealer We recieved the bulletin,modern trucks of all the manufactures have issues like these that need to worked out. At the risk of boring some but possibly enlightening others, we have found many modern truck plow operators using bad technique which causes all kinds of electrical issues.We stress to new operators to let the plow lift itself up at the end of the run up the snow bank,Let the snow bank lift the plow, just follow the plow up with the control enough to get it of the ground. Try to avoid massive power robbing operations like angling under way with a load of snow on the blade or break up the lot routine if possible by doing the forward- backward-forward -backward and throw in a bit of round and round in betrween to recharge. In other words always keep a thought on conserving your electrical power. 170 amps and more per lift isnt uncommon , 130amp alternator and an 850amp battery combined with sanders,lights, wipers. heater blower,radio,strobes etc is more than most trucks with single battery systems can take.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

damian;1936138 said:


> 170 amps and more per lift isnt uncommon , 130amp alternator and an 850amp battery combined with sanders,lights, wipers. heater blower,radio,strobes etc is more than most trucks with single battery systems can take.


I agree. In the other related thread, that I posted a link to, I made the comment which I make often... All plow trucks should have two batteries.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

cubicinches;1935155 said:


> Some systems, such as the radio, dash, etc, are very sensitive to this high current, and it causes them to reset. Their temporary solution is to run many accessories to "absorb" some of the excess charging current
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=159983


 In a DC/AC system run in parallel, no devices would notice 'excess current', they will only use as much current as required.
Just wanted to clear that up.

That said, the BCM on these new trucks may be a little finicky with when it comes to voltage fluctuations. What I imagine is happening is the higher current alternators over-volt the system temporarily, faster than the regulator can handle it, and the BCM goes into protect mode.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Sprag-O;1936221 said:


> In a DC/AC system run in parallel, no devices would notice 'excess current', they will only use as much current as required.
> Just wanted to clear that up.
> 
> That said, the BCM on these new trucks may be a little finicky with when it comes to voltage fluctuations. What I imagine is happening is the higher current alternators over-volt the system temporarily, faster than the regulator can handle it, and the BCM goes into protect mode.


100 agreed


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Sprag-O;1936221 said:


> the BCM on these new trucks may be a little finicky with when it comes to voltage fluctuations. What I imagine is happening is the higher current alternators over-volt the system temporarily, faster than the regulator can handle it, and the BCM goes into protect mode.


I agree. That's probably a good description of what's occurring.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mark13;1935985 said:


> It rides rough with the aluminum bed. However I think a 1 ton dually would ride better but still not be great.
> 
> The lighter weight can be nice though for payload. I can put over 7500lbs on my rear axle and still be legal, of course some of that weight will transfer to the front so I can probably put something more like 9,000lbs on my bed and still be legal on axle weights and on my tires.
> 
> I have a 100gallon L tank with a tool chest mounted to it on my flatbed, when the tank is full and my truck tank is full the ride improves (marginally) but it's still far from a Cadillac.


A F350 truck would ride better Mine a F350 chassis 
You should been in mine when I first bought had no bed on let tires down to 40lbs and still beat me all the way home 90 miles felt like I was on a train tracks


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Antlerart06;1936932 said:


> A F350 truck would ride better Mine a F350 chassis
> You should been in mine when I first bought had no bed on let tires down to 40lbs and still beat me all the way home 90 miles felt like I was on a train tracks


I'd believe it. A buddy of mine has an 04 F350 C&C. XL Reg cab 6.0/zf6/4x4. Pretty light truck and has a hillsboro aluminum flatbed on it as well. You'll be pissing blood after a couple hours in that truck. 


I noticed an improvement in ride quality with my truck when the tires were aired down to about 70psi with an extra 400lbs on the bed but now with the tires back up to around 100psi and nothing extra on the bed it's back to the usual bouncing over every crack in the road.
With the full fuel tank on the bed, the full toolbox, and then about 4000lbs of pin weight from my gooseneck it rode pretty nice. Wasn't squatting at all though, sitting pretty level front to rear but I guess that's what it's built for.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

My 2013 6.2 doesn't have this issue. Guess I am lucky. When I buy a new 2015 6.7 in the spring we will see how it does.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

2015 6.2 does not have this issue
2011 6.7 did not have this issue


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mark13;1936957 said:


> I'd believe it. A buddy of mine has an 04 F350 C&C. XL Reg cab 6.0/zf6/4x4. Pretty light truck and has a hillsboro aluminum flatbed on it as well. You'll be pissing blood after a couple hours in that truck.
> 
> I noticed an improvement in ride quality with my truck when the tires were aired down to about 70psi with an extra 400lbs on the bed but now with the tires back up to around 100psi and nothing extra on the bed it's back to the usual bouncing over every crack in the road.
> With the full fuel tank on the bed, the full toolbox, and then about 4000lbs of pin weight from my gooseneck it rode pretty nice. Wasn't squatting at all though, sitting pretty level front to rear but I guess that's what it's built for.


100 psi WOW 
I'm running max 70 psi Thinking now only running 55psi
I pull I load what ever farther forward then most people would To get more on the truck on my GN trailers Even did that to my 99 F350 DRW it has F450 springs makes the ride smoother


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Antlerart06;1938015 said:


> 100 psi WOW
> I'm running max 70 psi Thinking now only running 55psi
> I pull I load what ever farther forward then most people would To get more on the truck on my GN trailers Even did that to my 99 F350 DRW it has F450 springs makes the ride smoother


I'm running 19.5" tires, for them the 100psi is within ratings.

I try and load the truck/trailer evenly to produce the best ride and weight distribution for stopping. I prefer to load a little front heavy compared to light in the front though, negative pin weight gets really interesting in a hurry.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mark13;1938347 said:


> I'm running 19.5" tires, for them the 100psi is within ratings.
> 
> I try and load the truck/trailer evenly to produce the best ride and weight distribution for stopping. I prefer to load a little front heavy compared to light in the front though, negative pin weight gets really interesting in a hurry.


Ok That blue truck posted has 19.5 on My eyes must be bad didn't look like 19.5


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Antlerart06;1938352 said:


> Ok That blue truck posted has 19.5 on My eyes must be bad didn't look like 19.5


That's my buddies truck I was saying rides terrible like your 1 ton C&C does. It's just a 1 ton as well with 16" wheels on it.

I've got a 550.


----------



## I RocDuP I (Dec 5, 2011)

Well good to see that the issue had been addressed and hopefully there will be a resolution eventually. We got a little over 20 inches here on Long Island and I ran the hell out of the truck. Lights on the dashboard didnt shut off once. Get in the truck late today to touch up on some spots that people were complaining about and then bam it happened a couple of times. Guess its sporadic.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

Guys can add me to this list. Plowing the parents driveway, lots of short back and forth, up down plow action. Had my radio drop a few times. Heater on full, lights and beacon on.

Don't normally plow in places that tight.


----------



## gvales (Nov 15, 2011)

Just started having this issue last week too! **** my pants the first time it happened. Just called the Western dealer and pretty much said whats been said here! Western Bulletin SP 837! Ford, hurry up and fix it...its obvious that this prob has been around for at least a year because it affects 2014's too according to bulletin!


----------

